# Καλώς σας βρίσκω!



## sarant (Feb 29, 2008)

Κι αν δεν είναι εδώ ο σωστός χώρος για καλωσορίσματα, ας μεταφερθεί όπου δει.

Καλώς βρισκόμαστε λοιπόν. Μετά τον Ροσσίνι, που γεννήθηκε 29.2.1792, να και η Λεξιλογία που γεννιέται τη μέρα που έρχεται κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια!

Θα τα λέμε, φυσικά!


----------



## alex (Mar 4, 2008)

Καλώς σας βρήκα κι εγώ λοιπόν.
Καλή αρχή και ακόμη καλύτερη συνέχεια!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2008)

alex said:


> Καλώς σας βρήκα κι εγώ λοιπόν.
> Καλή αρχή και ακόμη καλύτερη συνέχεια!


Καλώς όρισες, Άλεξ!


----------



## Inertia (Mar 5, 2008)

A leap of faith for a leap year...!

Για την αντιγραφή,

Νατάσα


----------



## Dr Moshe (Mar 9, 2008)

Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω την εκτίμησή μου για την πρόσκληση, αλλά και για τους αξιόλογους συνεργάτες που συνεισφέρουν. Εύχομαι από καρδιάς κάθε επιτυχία, αντάξια της κατάρτισης των εκλεκτών μελών. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## andy (Mar 19, 2008)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση, συγχαίρω για την πρωτοβουλία και θα συνδράμω κι εγώ όσο μπορώ. Καλώς σας ξαναβρήκα.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 8, 2008)

Καλώς σας βρήκα -πάλι- και εγώ! :)
Άργησα, αλλά και σεις είχατε κρυφτεί καλά!


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 8, 2008)

"I dreamt I was lost, wandering in the dark and, then, you found me. You found me in the dark."
Stephen King, The Green Mile


----------



## stathis (Apr 8, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Καλώς σας βρήκα -πάλι- και εγώ! :)
> Άργησα, αλλά και σεις είχατε κρυφτεί καλά!



Καλώστην και δημοσίως!
(Καθόλου δεν άργησες. Μη σου πω ότι βιάστηκες κιόλας. Ακόμα δεν έχει στεγνώσει η μπογιά...)


----------



## anna (Apr 8, 2008)

Να καλωσορίσω κι εγώ τον εαυτό μου. Καθόλου δεν άργησα, πιστεύω. Για πρώτη φορά μπόρεσα να κάνω εγγραφή με το όνομά μου!


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2008)

Πάντως, έχει κι ένα ενδιαφέρον να ψάχνετε να μας βρείτε όταν δεν μας έχει βρει ακόμα το Google. Ή και να πέφτετε κατά τύχη επάνω μας.

(Κεφάλια πάντως δεν παίρνουμε, κι ας λέει άλλα ο χάρτης.)


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 8, 2008)

stathis said:


> Καλώστην και δημοσίως!
> (Καθόλου δεν άργησες. Μη σου πω ότι βιάστηκες κιόλας. Ακόμα δεν έχει στεγνώσει η μπογιά...)



Τα βάφεις, βρε άτιμο;; Κι έλεγα κι εγώ, πώς διατηρείσαι αν και προκεχωρημένης ηλικίας... :-D


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, έχει κι ένα ενδιαφέρον να ψάχνετε να μας βρείτε όταν δεν μας έχει βρει ακόμα το Google.


[Ο Ζάζουλας γυρίζει με τρόπο στο διπλανό του και ψιθυρίζει:]
Κάποιος πρέπει να του μιλήσει για το http://www.google.com/intl/en/submit_content.html...
[/Ο Ζάζουλας γυρίζει πάλι μπροστά και συνεχίζει τη δουλειά του]


----------



## stathis (Apr 9, 2008)

anna said:


> Να καλωσορίσω κι εγώ τον εαυτό μου. Καθόλου δεν άργησα, πιστεύω. Για πρώτη φορά μπόρεσα να κάνω εγγραφή με το όνομά μου!


Καλώς ήρθες κι εσύ! Το βρήκες εύκολα;


----------



## anna (Apr 9, 2008)

stathis said:


> Καλώς ήρθες κι εσύ! Το βρήκες εύκολα;



Ναι, είχα σαφείς οδηγίες, οπότε δε δυσκολεύτηκα. Δεν έχω προλάβει βέβαια να κάνω την εξερεύνησή μου, ούτε να έχω ενεργή συμμετοχή. Επίσης έχω ένα θέμα με την αβατάρα. Η φάτσα μου δεν είναι το ίδιο μεγαλοπρεπής με τη δική σας, κύριε Στάθης. Και προτρέχει ελαφρώς. Πολύ καλοκαιρινή. Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι χρειάζομαι διακοπές!


----------



## Christina (Apr 9, 2008)

Καλώς σας βρίσκω κι εγώ! Ευχαριστώ τον αγαπητό συνάδελφο που μου έδειξε τον δρόμο!


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 9, 2008)

Καλώς ήρθες και καλή περιήγηση!
 (ο αγαπητός συνάδελφος)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2008)

...μα και γω δεν θα έβρισκα το δρόμο αν δεν φυσούσε στ΄αυτί μου ο _Ζέφυρος_!


----------



## stathis (Apr 9, 2008)

Τον βρήκες εσύ και τον έχασε εκείνος, φαίνεται...
:)


----------



## MariaKarra (Apr 11, 2008)

Εδώ είναι το φόρουμ για τα καλωσορίσματα και τις αυτοσυστάσεις; Χαίρετε, λοιπόν. Καλώς σας βρίσκω. 
Νίκο #1 (nickel) ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση, με τιμά ιδιαιτέρως. Ωραίο το φόρουμ και μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο θα το εξερευνήσω. Νίκο #2 (sarant): πόσο χαίρομαι που σε βρίσκω εδώ! Πάνε τόσα χρόνια... Με θυμάσαι; Τι τιμή να βρίσκομαι και πάλι σε φόρουμ που ανήκεις κι εσύ! 

Μαρία


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2008)

Καλώς ήρθες, Μαρία, και ευχόμαστε να περνάς καλά (και συχνά).

Ο συνονόματος, θα το ξέρεις, φαντάζομαι, έχει δικό του ιστοχωράφι. Το σκαλίζει και το ποτίζει σχεδόν καθημερινά, οπότε ελάχιστο λίπασμα μένει να 'ρθει να λιπάνει και το δικό μας. Επίσης είναι κλειστό χωράφι, όλο σύρματα γύρω. Δεν έχει πού να του την πεις. Οπότε, άμα χρειάζεται, θα μπορούμε να του τη λέμε εδώ. (Το κακό είναι ότι, εγώ τουλάχιστον, συνήθως συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις του.) Περνάει πάντως αποδώ, σχεδόν καθημερινά, σαν τον καλό δραγάτη.


----------



## cythere (May 6, 2008)

Γεια σας και από εμένα! Είμαι η Αλεξία, είμαι μεταφράστρια και είμαι καλά! Βρέθηκα στην παρέα σας (ωραία παρέα, μάλιστα) έπειτα από πρόσκληση της Αλεξάνδρας. Πολλά μπράβο για την όμορφη (και κυρίως συναδελφική) αυτή κοινότητα μεταφραστών! Εύχομαι να συνεισφέρω όσο μπορώ στις μεταφραστικογλωσσικές αναζητήσεις!


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2008)

Καλώς την! Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα συμβάλεις θετικά στις αναζητήσεις μας. Ελπίζω να μου επιτρέπεις να πω στην ομήγυρη ότι η Αλεξία εκτός από εξαιρετική υποτιτλίστρια από τα Αγγλικά, έχει και μητρική της γλώσσα τη Γαλλική. Οπότε, μπορούμε να ρωτάμε και καμιά γαλλική απορία.


----------



## cythere (May 6, 2008)

Merci, Αλεξάνδρα, για τα καλά σου λόγια! Και οι απορίες στα γαλλικά ευπρόσδεκτες!


----------



## peacock (May 7, 2008)

Γεια σας κι από μένα.

Δέχεστε μέλη μόνο με πρόσκληση; :)
Κι εμένα μου το ψιθύρισαν στ' αυτί κι είπα να περάσω να σας χαιρετίσω. Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά.

Νατάσα


----------



## kapa18 (May 7, 2008)

peacock said:


> Γεια σας κι από μένα.
> 
> Δέχεστε μέλη μόνο με πρόσκληση; :)
> Κι εμένα μου το ψιθύρισαν στ' αυτί κι είπα να περάσω να σας χαιρετίσω. Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά.
> ...



Όλοι οι απρόσκλητοι είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι! Καλώς μας βρήκες, peacock.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2008)

Καλώς σας βρήκα κι εγώ και θα εκμεταλλευτώ την ευκαιρία να τα βγάλω όλα στα φόρα και να πω ότι αν και μάλλον θέλατε να με αποφύγετε, εγώ σας βρήκα και σκοπεύω να μείνω 

Όσο για το χάρτη για τον οποίο μίλησε ο Νίκος λίγο πιο πάνω, για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2008)

Καλώς την! Χαιρόμαστε που σε βλέπουμε!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2008)

Καλωσήρθες, Palavra, κι ας ήταν το πρώτο-πρώτο πράμα που 'γραψες καταγγελία για την αφεντιά μου. :) (Να επισημάνω παρεμπ. πως όταν είχα πρωτοδεί το alias σου κάπου αλλού, νόμιζα πως ήταν Pavlara κι έτσι το 'γραψα σε μια μου απάντηση - αλλά ας είναι καλά το έντιτ... )


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2008)

Zazula said:


> (Να επισημάνω παρεμπ. πως όταν είχα πρωτοδεί το alias σου κάπου αλλού, νόμιζα πως ήταν Pavlara



ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!! Ο Παυλάρας, ο μάγκας, ο πολλά βαρύς! Πού να το ακούσει ο αδερφός μου που όταν θέλει να με βιδώσει με λέει Μπάμπη (family joke). Μα συγγνώμη, μεσιέ, το ροζ κυκλάκι με το σταυρουδάκι από κάτω δεν το είδατε κάτω από το χελωνάκι; 

Το πρώτο πρώτο που έγραψα ήταν καταγγελία για όλους σας εδώ συνολικά (πλεονασμός) που μαζευτήκατε και κάνατε πάρτι αλλού και εμένα τίποτα (βλ. υπογραφή μου). Έτσι, για να μην αισθάνεσαι άσχημα


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2008)

Palavra, το βρήκα το περί ου ο λόγος νήμα - ήταν αυτό με το οποίο είχα συστηθεί κάπου: να το. Εγώ πρόλαβα κι έκανα έντιτ στο δικό μου μήνυμα (reply #9), αλλά ο Nickel πιο κάτω την πάτησε κανονικά:


Nickel said:


> Όχι, *Παυλάρα*, ο άλλος, ο κύριος με τα μαύρα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Ναι, αυτό είναι το άσχημο με τα Quote. Σπεύδεις κάποια στιγμή να διορθώσεις το λάθος σου, αλλά ανακαλύπτεις μετά ότι έχει προλάβει κάποιος και το έχει αναπαραγάγει μέσα σε Quote και πρέπει να πας ευγενικά, να του χτυπήσεις την πόρτα, για να σ' το διορθώσει κι αυτός, μη γίνεσαι ρεζίλι με το _μύνημα_ και τα _ευρύματα_.


----------



## danae (Jul 13, 2008)

Παρατήρησα ότι η γάτα είναι το αγαπημένο θέμα των avatars μας! Μιάου!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2008)

danae said:


> Παρατήρησα ότι η γάτα είναι το αγαπημένο θέμα των avatars μας!



Και τα πουλιά.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 15, 2008)

Σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ είχα αναρωτηθεί τι να σημαίνουν άραγε οι αβατάρες που βάζει ο καθείς. Κάποιοι βάζουν συστηματικά ζωάκια (ενίοτε δε συγκεκριμένα), άλλοι πουλιά, άλλοι τοπία, άλλοι απροσδιόριστα πράγματα, άλλοι ανθρώπους (τη φωτό τους, τη φωτό κάποιου άλλου, μια καρικατούρα). 

Πώς εξηγούνται άραγε ψυχολογικά όλα αυτά;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Και τα πουλιά.


Τα οποία αποτελούν τροφή για τις γάτες.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ είχα αναρωτηθεί τι να σημαίνουν άραγε οι αβατάρες που βάζει ο καθείς. [...] Πώς εξηγούνται άραγε ψυχολογικά όλα αυτά;


[URL="http://arsvirtuafoundation.org/research/2008/05/23/identity-ecologies-avatar-formations/"]Identity Ecologies + Avatar Formations[/url], μήπως;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Τα οποία αποτελούν τροφή για τις γάτες.



Ε, ναι! Γι΄αυτό, το επεσήμανα.

Νόστιμοοοο...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 15, 2008)

Zazula said:


> [URL="http://arsvirtuafoundation.org/research/2008/05/23/identity-ecologies-avatar-formations/"]Identity Ecologies + Avatar Formations[/url], μήπως;



Δεν έβγαλα άκρη...


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 24, 2008)

*Να αυτοσυστηθώ, λοιπόν, κι εγώ...*

Χαιρετώ τους/τις συναδέλφους

δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να συστηθώ όπως πρέπει έως τώρα αν και έχω γίνει μέλος εδώ και δύο μήνες περίπου. Υποθέτω (και θέλω να ελπίζω) ότι οι περισσότεροι με γνωρίζουν είτε προσωπικά είτε διαδικτυακά, ούτως ή άλλως παντού η Κατερίνα_Α είμαι.
Για όσους δεν με γνωρίζουν, τι να πω; Τα τετριμμένα ίσως: είμαι απόφοιτος του ΤΞΓΜΔ (class of 1996), συμφοιτήτρια με την αγαπητή Palavra, έχω εργαστεί ως εσωτερική μεταφράστρια/ΡΜ, εργάζομαι από το 2000 περίπου (freelance, μετά σε γραφείο, μετά ξανά freelance) και οι γλώσσες εργασίας μου είναι τα αγγλικά, τα ισπανικά και τα γερμανικά (με αυτήν τη σειρά). Ειδικεύομαι στα ιατρικά (με ιδιαίτερη εμπειρία σε καρδιολογία, κλινικές μελέτες και ιατρικά μηχανήματα), οπότε ελπίζω να μπορέσω να βοηθήσω στο συγκεκριμένο (και όχι μόνον) τομέα.
Πριν ολοκληρώσω, να ευχαριστήσω τον Προφέσορ για την πρόσκληση. Πάντα ευπρόσδεκτες και χαροποιές οι προσκλήσεις σου, αγαπητέ μου Προφέσορ. Ευχαριστώ!

Η Κατερίνα


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2008)

Γεια σου, Κατερίνα! Ας σπεύσω να σε καλωσορίσω για να μη χαλάσει το τραντίσιον  Α, και ποιο '96; Κρύβε λόγια, κρύβε λόγια!!


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 24, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Α, και ποιο '96; Κρύβε λόγια, κρύβε λόγια!!



Μα τι νομίζεις, θα έλεγα την πραγματική χρονιά; Να μας πουν οι συνάδελφοι νιάνιαρα και rookies και να μη μας δώσουν την πρέπουσα σημασία;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2008)

Παλιοπονήρω!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2008)

Το 'σωσε!


----------



## Tapioco (Sep 25, 2008)

Γειαχαραντάν και τα κουκιά μπαγλάν!
Πράζ αν τράου; ;)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2008)

Benvenuto, caro user


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 25, 2008)

Καλώς ήρθες, Tapioco!


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2008)

Όχι, δεν πραζ'
Καλωσήρθες!


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 25, 2008)

Τήρα, τήρα, π'δί μ'.


----------



## Tapioco (Sep 25, 2008)

Tapioco said:


> Γειαχαραντάν και τα κουκιά μπαγλάν!
> Πράζ αν τράου; ;)




Ehilà. Tu sei/eri palavra anche dall'altra parte vero? ;)

Γεια σου Αμβρόσιε
Γεια σου Σαράντη
Τα σέβη μου Κόμη Βαλτάρα


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2008)

Vero, vero, όπως και οι υπόλοιποι, εξάλλου :) Επιτέλους, κατάλαβα και τι σήμαινε το παρατσούκλι σου και το είχα μεγάλη απορία αλλά ντρεπόμουν να σε ρωτήσω!


----------



## Tapioco (Sep 25, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Vero, vero, όπως και οι υπόλοιποι, εξάλλου :) Επιτέλους, κατάλαβα και τι σήμαινε το παρατσούκλι σου και το είχα μεγάλη απορία αλλά ντρεπόμουν να σε ρωτήσω!



Ε, να μην ντρέπεσαι άλλη φορά. Να ρωτάς. 
Γι' αυτό είμαστε εδώ, άλλωστε. :)


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Oct 5, 2008)

Κσλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα και καλώς σας βρίσκω και από εδώ.

Ελπίζω νά 'στε όλοι καλά.

Κατερίνα a.k.a. progvamp ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2008)

Καλώς ήρθες, Κατερίνα!


----------



## nap (Nov 17, 2008)

Καλώς σας βρήκα κι εγώ... :)


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 18, 2008)

Καλωσόρισες, nap!


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 19, 2008)

Γεια σας! Είμαι η Ελένη κι εγώ απόφοιτος του δοξασμένου ΤΞΓΜΔ... Χαίρομαι που βρήκα καταλάθος αυτό το φόρουμ!
Καλά να περνάτε...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2008)

Καλώς όρισες, Ελένη!


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2008)

Eleni_B said:


> Χαίρομαι που βρήκα καταλάθος αυτό το φόρουμ!
> Καλά να περνάτε...



1. Καλώς ήρθες.
2. _Καταλάθος_. 13.500 ευρήματα. Πάει, έγινε κι αυτό μονολεκτικό. Θα πρέπει να το προσθέσω εδώ. :)
3. Εννοείς, ελπίζω, «κατά καλή μου τύχη». ;)
4. Εννοείς, ελπίζω, «Καλά να περνάμε...». Από τη στιγμή που μπήκες, δικαιούσαι να χρησιμοποιείς το πρώτο του πληθυντικού. 

Δεν λέω τίποτα άλλο, τελειώσαν τα χαμογελάκια.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 19, 2008)

Καλά να περνάμε λοιπόν!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Ξανακαλημέρα μου. Τις τηλεραδιοεφημεριδοπατάτες πού τις μαζεύετε? Υπάρχει ειδικό αποχωρητήριο?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2009)

Καλημέρα, καλώς όρισες!
Ναι, υπάρχει αυτό: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2106


----------



## Blondbrained (Jan 19, 2010)

Καλήν εσπέραν, άρχοντες κι αρχόντισσες :)
Σας παρακολουθώ καιρό, αλλά αγωνιζόμουν να φέρω εις πέρας την δεύτερη εγκυμοσύνη μου (η μικρή προσπαθούσε να με πείσει από τότε πως θα έχει το πάνω χέρι), οπότε το ανέβαλλα να γίνω μέλος. Τώρα που της έμαθα ποιος έχει ΟΝΤΩΣ το πάνω χέρι, μπορώ να γίνω μέρος της όμορφης παρέας σας. 
Καλώς σας βρήκα :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2010)

Καλώς ήρθες. Πολύ χαιρόμαστε όταν μπαίνει άνθρωπος εδώ μέσα με το χιούμορ του παραμάσχαλα. Πολύ σωστή η τακτική με τη μικρή — αν και δεν πιάνει πάντα (εγώ τη δοκίμασα εδώ με τον Αμβρόσιο και απέτυχα παταγωδώς :) ). Να της πεις να σε αφήνει να συχνοπερνάς. Μας αρέσει και η ΕΦ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες και να σου ζήσει το μωρό!


----------



## Blondbrained (Jan 20, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για το καλωσόρισμα και τις ευχές :)



> Μας αρέσει και η ΕΦ.


Κι εσάς, ε; Κι εμάς! (κάτι ξέρει ετούτος ο καλός κύριος)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2010)

Δεν του ξεφεύγει τίποτα!


----------



## melody (Jan 22, 2010)

Γεια σας!
Βρέθηκα ανάμεσά σας κατά (καλή μου) τύχη προσφάτως και λέω να μείνω γιατί μ'αρέσει πολύ εδώ.
Είναι σίγουρο πως πολλοί από σας έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη μεταφραστική εμπειρία από μένα, όμως θα προσπαθήσω να συνδράμω στο μέλλον όσο καλύτερα μπορώ με τα μέσα που διαθέτω 
(αγγλικά,γαλλικά και αρκετά αλαμπουρνέζικα-τα τελευταία τα μελετώ εντατικά καθημερινώς με τα παιδιά μου).
Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να βοηθήσω τουλάχιστον όσο έχω βοηθηθεί ως τώρα. Καμιά φορά το μοναδικό ον που μπορεί να σώσει το λιοντάρι είναι ένα ποντίκι


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2010)

Χε, χε, χε :) Αγαπητή Μελωδία, λιοντάρια και ποντίκια είναι πολύ σχετικά, ανάλογα τον τομέα του καθενός, επομένως μην υποτιμάς τη συνεισφορά σου.
Καλώς όρισες και καλά κάνεις που λες να μείνεις...


----------



## melody (Jan 22, 2010)

Να' σαι καλά Παλάβρα μου!...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα, Melody!


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2010)

Καλώς ήρθες και καλώς να βολευτείς!


----------



## melody (Jan 22, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2010)

Και το δικό μου καλωσόρισμα σε Blondbrained και melody.


----------



## didge (Jan 22, 2010)

Εγώ σας παρακολουθώ κάμποσο καιρό, αλλά είπα ν' αργήσω να σας χαιρετήσω για να κάνω εντύπωση...
Σας νιαουρίζει και ο γάτος μου...

Υ.Γ. Χαρίζω την ελληνική μου ιθαγένεια στον πρώτο μετανάστη που θα μου τη ζητήσει!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2010)

Καλώς ήρθες κι εσύ κι ο γάτος σου :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες, didge! :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 23, 2010)

Με τέτοιο αβαταράκι, θα έκανες έτσι κι αλλιώς εντύπωση, καλώς ήρθες :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2010)

Καλωσόρισες, didge! Πάρε ένα δωράκι :




Και μην ανησυχείς, αυτόν δεν τον αφήνουμε ούτε στιγμή εδώ μέσα:


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2010)

Καλωσόρισες, melody, κι εύχομαι η πορεία σου εδώ να είναι μελωδική, όπως αυτός ο Melody Road! :)


----------



## didge (Jan 24, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. 
Καλή Κυριακή.


----------



## melody (Jan 26, 2010)

daeman said:


> Καλωσόρισες, melody, κι εύχομαι η πορεία σου εδώ να είναι μελωδική, όπως αυτός ο Melody Road! :)



...Με συγκινείτε!
Σνιφ!Κλαψ!Λυγμ! (Βλ. παλιά Μικυ-Μάους).


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2010)

Ταντάχ! 
που έλεγε κι ο Σούπερ Γκούφι. ;)
Μελωδία χαρούμενη, εννοούσα, όχι θλιμμένη με σνιφ-κλαψ-λυγμ! :)


----------



## melody (Jan 26, 2010)

Προφανώς!

Ηθελα απλώς να δώσω έμφαση στη συγκίνηση...;


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 5, 2010)

Kαλώς σας βρίσκω κι εγώ, καιρός είναι να συστηθώ. 
Παρακολουθώ ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον και απαιτητικό πρόγραμμα μεταφραστικών σπουδών 
και μπορώ να πω ότι το σπορ το αγαπώ, 
είμαι όμως ακόμα στην αρχή οπότε ακολουθώ το γνωστό "βλέπε, άκου, σώπα". 
Και κάτι ακόμα: μπαίνεις στη Λεξιλογία και ξεκουράζονται τα μάτια σου, 
το site είναι λειτουργικό με ιδιαίτερα επιτυχημένες αισθητικές επιλογές.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες. Μετέφερα τα καλά σου λόγια στον υπεύθυνο για την αισθητική και τη λειτουργικότητα του τόπου. Κάντε σημειώσεις για βελτιώσεις — θα τις ζητήσουμε σύντομα.


----------



## diceman (Feb 5, 2010)

dominotheory said:


> Παρακολουθώ ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον και απαιτητικό πρόγραμμα μεταφραστικών σπουδών και μπορώ να πω ότι το σπορ το αγαπώ,
> είμαι όμως ακόμα στην αρχή οπότε ακολουθώ το γνωστό "βλέπε, άκου, σώπα".



Και το «μίλα» δεν είναι άσχημο ρήμα...:)


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 5, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για τα ενθαρρυντικά σας λόγια, I 'll do my best! ;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2010)

Ένα cajun καλωσόρισμα στη dominotheory από έναν συνονόματο.

_Jambalaya_ - Fats Domino​



Have fun in the bayou of Lexilogia and the island of San Seriffe.:)


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 13, 2010)

I, too, hope we 'll have good fun / κι ευχαριστώ για το ωραίο τραγουδάκι, 
μόνο μια μικρή διόρθωση: 
I 've inherited an (almost) identical copy of my father's Y chromosome!


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2010)

dominotheory said:


> I, too, hope we 'll have good fun / κι ευχαριστώ για το ωραίο τραγουδάκι,
> μόνο μια μικρή διόρθωση:
> I 've inherited an (almost) identical copy of my father's Y chromosome!


 
Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την αβλεψία (γενικά, τα προσέχω πολύ αυτά τα πράγματα· πώς την έπαθα έτσι;!), ευχαριστώ για τη διακριτική επισήμανση και διορθώνω, σημειώνοντας άλλο ένα λαθάκι μου, την παράλειψη του τελικού ν πριν το "ντ":

*Ένα cajun καλωσόρισμα στον dominotheory από έναν συνονόματο, τον Fats Domino. :)*


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

Καλημέρα αγαπητοί φίλοι, σας χαιρετώ κι εγώ με την σειρά μου. :)

Ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με την μετάφραση από το 2003, αν και πλέον αποτελεί την δεύτερη, περιστασιακή δουλειά μου. Βρήκα το φόρουμ μέσω μιας αναζήτησης στο google. Προς το παρόν διαβάζω παλιά θέματα, οπότε δείξτε λίγη κατανόηση αν ξεθάψω κανένα, θα είναι για καλό σκοπό 

Φιλικά, 

Αλέξης


----------



## sarant (Mar 28, 2010)

Αλέξη, καλώς ήρθες και ευχαρίστως να αναστήσεις παλιά θέματα, που είναι και επίκαιρο μια και έρχεται Πάσχα.


----------



## Katsik35 (Apr 14, 2010)

Καλημέρα φίλες και φίλοι,
Παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ από καιρό και τελικά αποφάσισα να γραφτώ μέλος για να λύνω τις απορίες μου και, όσο μπορώ, να συμβάλω στην επίλυση των δικών σας.
Επειδή είμαι αρχάριος, ζητώ εκ των προτέρων συγγνώμη από τους συντονιστές, μέχρι να μάθω να αναρτώ σωστά τα μηνύματά μου κλπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 14, 2010)

Καλώς ήρθες Katsik35!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα! Αν θέλεις, συμπλήρωσε στο προφίλ σου το φύλο για να ξέρουμε αν μιλάμε σε αγόρι ή κορίτσι :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2010)

Καλωσόρισες και μη φοβάσαι, δεν δαγκώνουμε (όχι πολύ :):)). Και για ό,τι χρειάζεσαι, απλώς ρώτα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2010)

Το καλωσήρθες κι από μένα! :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2010)

Μ' αυτή την αβατάρα, Katsik35, το καλωσόρισμά μου δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι αυτό :

_Ministry of Silly Walks_ - Monty Python




Καλές βόλτες στη Λεξιλογία!​


----------



## jurgarden (Apr 29, 2010)

*Γεια σε όλους!*

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έγινα πρόσφατα μέλος, είμαι μέλος του φόρουμ εδώ και καιρό, αλλά δεν γνώριζα τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά συζητήσεων και συστάσεων...

Λέγομαι Παναγιώτης, αλλά χρησιμοποιώ το jurgarden για... ιστορικούς λόγους:), ασχολούμαι με το αντικείμενο της μετάφρασης τεχνικών κειμένων εδώ και κάποια χρόνια (κυρίως κείμενα πληροφορικής και επιστημών - μηχανολογίας, μαθηματικών, φυσικής κ.λπ.), έχω εργαστεί σε εκδοτικό οίκο και μεταφραστική εταιρεία, τώρα όμως είμαι freelancer. Ενδεχομένως δε, με κάποια μέλη του φόρουμ να έχουν συναντηθεί οι δρόμοι μας 

Επομένως λοιπόν, θα τα λέμε και από εδώ...

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να ανεβάσω και φωτό...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, Παναγιώτη-Jurgarden!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, jurgarden!

Άσχημη μέρα ;) διάλεξες για τις συστάσεις όμως, βρε παιδί μου... :) :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2010)

Καλώς μας ήρθες, Jurgarden, και καλή διαμονή στο San Seriffe! 
Lorem ipsum, in Gowdy! :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες, Παναγιώτη! :)


----------



## jurgarden (Apr 30, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλώς όρισες, jurgarden!
> 
> Άσχημη μέρα ;) διάλεξες για τις συστάσεις όμως, βρε παιδί μου... :) :)


ΛΟΛ!

Μία λέξη:

Παρίσι.

Άντε, και μια ημερομηνία:

9/5/2010.


----------



## jurgarden (Apr 30, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Καλωσήρθες, Παναγιώτη! :)


Εμένα που ο φουκαριάρης ο αδερφός μου θέλει το ps3, τι να κάνω;;;


----------



## silverchild (May 23, 2010)

Γεια σας, όλοι! Λέγομαι Σοφία Αργυρόπαις και είμαι μια επίδοξη μεταφράστρια. Τελειώνω το μονοετές πρόγραμμα μετάφρασης στην καλύτερη σχολή μετάφρασης του κόσμου (Μετάφραση: όνομα και πράγμα!) κι επειδή σκοπεύω να ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας, όποτε τη χρειαστώ, σκέφτηκα ότι είναι καιρός να συστηθώ. Καλώς σας βρήκα!


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες! Ελπίζουμε ν' αποδειχτείς κι εσύ όνομα και πράγμα. Και Σοφία και Αργυρόπαις!


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, Σοφία Silverchild!


----------



## jurgarden (May 24, 2010)

Καλώστην! Καλωσόρισες και καλή αρχή, Σοφία!


----------



## silverchild (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!:)


----------



## ladose (Jun 3, 2010)

Σας χαιρετώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου. Παρακολουθώ πολύ καιρό το φόρουμ, αλλά γράφτηκα πρόσφατα στην προσπάθειά μου να βρω συνεργάτη για ένα έργο. Ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με τη μετάφραση 10 χρόνια περίπου και ειδικεύομαι σε ιατρικά και νομικά/business κείμενα. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να προσφέρω τα ...φώτα μου, αν χρειαστεί, και να βοηθηθώ αντίστοιχα από δικές σας γνώσεις.
Καλώς σας βρήκα!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, ladose! Αν θέλεις, συμπλήρωσε και το φύλο σου στο προφίλ σου για να ξέρουμε αν μιλάμε σε αγοράκι ή σε κοριτσάκι :)


----------



## ladose (Jun 3, 2010)

Το συμπλήρωσα! Κοριτσάκι είμαι :)


----------



## SLY (Jun 12, 2010)

Καλώς σας βρήκα κι από την πλευρά μου στο φόρουμ της Λεξιλογίας. Μου είναι γνώριμο από παλιά αλλά επειδή έχω ορισμένα θέματα και απορίες να θέσω, μερικά από αυτά (θα) έχουν σχέση και με κάποιες έρευνες του Jungle Report, αποφάσισα να εγγραφώ για περισσότερη συμμετοχή και τεκμηρίωση σε όσα θεωρηθούν σχετικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, Sly!


----------



## CaptainPicard (Jun 24, 2010)

Καλώς σας βρίσκω κι εγώ...κι επισήμως...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, λοιπόν, και επισήμως! :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2010)

Live long and prosper, Captain. 






Please verify your data and current status, here. ;)


----------



## StavrosK (Sep 22, 2010)

Καλώς σας βρίσκω. Είμαι μέλος εδώ και λίγο καιρό, σας παρακολουθώ με πολύ ενδιαφέρον και αποφάσισα να συμμετέχω πιο ενεργά στο forum. Εύχομαι να έχουμε καλές και εποικοδομητικές συζητήσεις!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, και καλή αρχή :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Με το καλό, StavrosK!


----------



## Earion (Feb 4, 2011)

Φίλες και φίλοι, γεια σας και καλημέρα σε όλους.

Σήμερα συμπληρώνεται ένας πλήρης χρόνος από την ημέρα που μπήκα σ’ ετούτο το φόρουμ, κι έτσι μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι από τεχνική άποψη έχω τα γενέθλιά μου –τα φορουμικά. Κι επειδή σκόπιμα δεν έδωσα ημερομηνία ούτε και χρονιά γέννησης (για να μην τρομάξω τους περισσότερους από εσάς), ας θεωρήσουμε πως αυτή εδώ είναι ημέρα της απαρχής μου· δηλαδή ημέρα άξια για εορτασμό.

Σε όλο αυτό το διάστημα με γνωρίσατε και σας γνώρισα, αρκετούς μάλιστα τους συνάντησα σε ζωντανή παρουσία. Θα ήταν ανοίκειο και ανειλικρινές να πω ότι αυτή ήταν η ευτυχέστερη μέρα της ζωής μου (αυτού του είδους το λεξιλόγιο ταιριάζει στους πολιτικούς και στους τηλεοπτικούς αστέρες), σας διαβεβαιώνω όμως ότι ήταν από τις πιο σημαδιακές, τις πιο αξιομνημόνευτες. Κι αυτό για πολλούς λόγους, από τους οποίους επιτρέψτε μου να απαριθμήσω μόνο τρεις: τη γνήσια ευχαρίστηση της πνευματικής συναναστροφής σε θέματα άκρως ενδιαφέροντα (και που δεν περιορίζονται, όπως θα νόμιζε κανείς από πρώτη ματιά, στα γλωσσικά), την άνεση να μου δίνεται το βήμα για να εκθέτω απόψεις σ’ ένα περιβάλλον προτρεπτικό και νηφάλιο (πράγμα όχι τόσο συχνό στις μέρες μας), και τα αλλεπάλληλα ερεθίσματα για προβληματισμό και έρευνα σε ολοένα και πιο απρόσμενα ζητήματα.

Η πρώτη ερώτηση του Νίκελ, όταν συναντηθήκαμε, ήταν τι βρήκα στο φόρουμ που με έλκυσε για να μείνω και η αυθόρμητη απάντησή μου ήταν «την αισθητική του». Καταλαβαίνετε ότι εννοούσα κάτι πολύ ευρύτερο από τα χρώματα και το στήσιμο της ιστοσελίδας.

Αν έχω κάτι να ζητήσω απ’ την πλευρά μου, είναι η υπομονή σας στο δασκαλίστικο τόνο που καμιά φορά χρωματίζει τις αναρτήσεις μου και στην ακατάσχετη παρορμητικότητα που με κυριεύει και με κάνει βιαστικό και απρόσεχτο (στοιχεία που φάνηκαν ολοκάθαρα από την πρώτη πρώτη μου ανάρτηση, την οποία έσπευσα να υποβάλω με την πρώτη μου επίσκεψη, χωρίς να «ελλοχεύσω» ούτε μέρα). Σας εξομολογούμαι ότι η συμμετοχή μου στο φόρουμ είναι για μένα κι ένα είδος άσκησης στην αυτοσυγκράτηση.

Έπειτα λοιπόν από ένα χρόνο, όπου έχετε μάθει τα χούγια μου, δεν έχει νόημα να αυτοπαρουσιαστώ· έχασα την ευκαιρία τότε που έπρεπε. Αλλά δεν ξέρετε πόσο μου έλειψε εκ των υστέρων. Ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι το σημείωμα αυτό γράφτηκε για ν’ αναπληρώσει τούτη την έλλειψη.

Κι επειδή, όπως ξέρετε, έχω μια αδυναμία προς το συμβολικό (απ’ όπου φερειπείν και η ενασχόληση με την εραλδική), λέω να προβώ σε μια συμβολική χειρονομία, που να υπογραμμίζει τη σημασία που δίνω στη στιγμή: όπως κάθε επισκέπτης ή κάθε καλεσμένος στη βεγγέρα φέρνει μιαν ανθοδέσμη ή ένα κουτί γλυκίσματα, λέω να προσφέρω κάτι από τα αποκόμματα που μαζεύω, ως αντιχάρισμα για το καλωσόρισμά σας. Είναι λίγο παλιό, Μάρτιος του 2006 από την τελευταία σελίδα του _Smithsonian Magazine_. Ορίστε το, γευστικό μεζεδάκι για λεξιλάγνους:

​GLOBAL WORDING

IF YOU CAN’T SAY IT IN ENGLISH, JUST BORROW LE MOT JUSTE

by Adam Jacot de Boinot​
​ONE DAY WHILE I WAS WORKING as a researcher for the BBC quiz program “Ql,” I picked up a weighty Albanian dictionary and discovered that the Albanians have no fewer than 27 words for eyebrows and the same number for mustache, ranging from _mustaqe madh_, or brushy, to _mustaqe posht_, or drooping at both ends. Soon I was unable to go near a secondhand bookshop or library without seeking out the shelves where the foreign-language dictionaries were kept. I would scour books in friends’ houses with a similar need to pan for gold.​​My curiosity became a passion, even an obsession. In time I combed through more than two million words in hundreds of dictionaries. I trawled the Internet, phoned embassies and tracked down foreign-language speakers who could confirm my findings. Who knew, for example, that Persian has a word for “a camel that won’t give milk until her nostrils have been tickled” (_nakhur_)? Or that the Inuits have a verb for “to exchange wives for a few days only” (_areodjarekput_)? Why does Pascuense, spoken on Easter Island, offer _tingo_, which means “to borrow things from a friend’s house, one by one, until there’s nothing left”?​​




​​The English language has a long-established and voracious tendency to naturalize foreign words: ad hoc, feng shui, croissant, kindergarten. We’ve been borrowing them from other cultures for centuries. But there are so many we’ve missed.​​Our body-conscious culture might have some use for the Hawaiian _awawa_, for the gap between each finger or toe; the Afrikaans _waal_, for the area behind the knee, or the Ulwa (Nicaragua) _alang_, for the fold of skin under the chin. Surely we could use the Tulu (India) _karelu_, for the mark left on the skin by wearing anything tight. And how could we have passed up the German _Kummerspeck_, for the excess weight one gains from emotion-related overeating? (It translates literally as “grief bacon.”)​​_Gras bilong fes_, from the Papua New Guinea Tok Pisin, is more poetic than “beard”; it means “grass belonging to the face.” And how about the German _Backpfeifengesicht_, or “face that cries out for a fist in it”?​In Wagiman (Australia), there’s an infinitive—_murrma_—for “to walk along in the water searching for something with your feet.” The Dutch have _uitwaaien_, for “to walk in windy weather for fun,” but then Central American Spanish speakers may win a prize for articulating forms of motion with _achaplinarse_—“to hesitate and then run away in the manner of Charlie Chaplin.”​In Russian, they don’t speak of crying over spilled milk; they say _kusat sebe lokti_, which means “to bite one’s elbows.” That may be better than breaking your heart in Japanese, because _harawata o tatsu_ translates literally as “to sever one’s intestines.” To be hopelessly in love in Colombian Spanish is to be “swallowed like a postman’s sock” (_tragado como media de cartero_). That happy state may lead to dancing closely, which in Central American Spanish is _pulir hebillas_ (“to polish belt buckles”).​​Malaysians recognize _kontal-kontil_, or “the swinging of long earrings or the swishing of a dress as one walks.” Fuegian, in Chile, has a word for “that shared look of longing where both parties know the score yet neither is willing to make the first move” (_mamihlapinatapai_). But Italian has _biodegradabile_, for one “who falls in love easily and often.”​​Persian has _mahj_, for “looking beautiful after a disease”— which, deftly used, might well flatter (_vaseliner _in French, for “to apply Vaseline”) some recovered patients. But you’d have to lay it on pretty thick for a _nedovtipa_, who in Czech is “someone who finds it difficult to take a hint.”​​On Easter Island, it may take two to _tingo_, but it takes only one to _hakamaru_, which means “to keep borrowed objects until the owner has to ask for them back.” Of course, words once borrowed are seldom returned. But nobody is going _harawata o tatsu_ over that.​​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2011)

Πολύ καλώς ήρθες από πέρσι Εάριον --και χρόνια κεφάτα με γραπτά πολλά! :)


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 4, 2011)

Εμείς ευχαριστούμε! Άντε, και να τα εκατοστήσουμε (τουλάχιστον) μαζί στη Λεξιλογία! :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2011)

Μια και αναφέρθηκες, Εάριον, στη μέρα της πρώτης μας συνάντησης, να αναφερθώ κι εγώ στη μεγάλη μου χαρά που ανακάλυψα επιτέλους τον ένα ακροατή που είχα στις δικές μου μέρες ραδιοφώνου, σ' εκείνη τη χώρα όπου το καλοκαίρι έπεφτε συνήθως μέρα Πέμπτη (αν μου επιτρέπονται οι αλλεπάλληλες υπερβολές — όχι, η χαρά ήταν γνήσια).

Αμφιβάλλω αν θα τα εκατοστήσω στη Λεξιλογία, αλλά, αφού παρακολούθησα προχτές τον Ε. Κριαρά στην ομιλία του στη Θεσσαλονίκη, έβαλα πλώρη για τα 105 έξω από τη Λεξιλογία. 

Προς το παρόν, για να μου λυθεί η απορία και για αντι-αντιχάρισμα, μουστάκια και φρύδια από το βιβλίο του de Boinot _I Never Knew There Was a Word for it_ (και εντάξει για τα μουστάκια, διαφορετικές λέξεις — αλλά στα φρύδια κλέβει: το ένα _vetull_ είναι, παρέα με επίθετα).

Just below the nose may be found a feature increasingly rare in this country, but popular amongst males in many other societies. In Albania the language reflects an interest bordering on obsession, with no fewer than twenty-seven separate expressions for this fine addition to the upper lip.
Their word for moustache is similar to ours (mustaqe) but once attached to their highly specific adjectives, things move on to a whole new level:
*madh* bushy moustache
*holl* thin moustache
*varur* drooping moustache
*big* handlebar moustache
*kacadre* moustache with turned-up ends
*glemb* moustache with tapered tips
*posht* moustache hanging down at the ends
*fshes* long broom-like moustache with bristly hairs
*dirs ur* newly sprouted moustache (of an adolescent)
*rruar* with the moustache shaved off
… to name but ten. The attention the Albanians apply to facial hair they also apply to eyebrows, with another twenty-seven words, including pencil-thin (*vetullkalem*), frowning (*vetullvrenjtur*), plucked (*vetullhequr*), knitted (*vetullrrept*), long and delicately shaped (*vetullgajtan*), thick (*vetullor*), joined together (*vetullperpjekur*), gloomy (*vetullngrysur*), or even arched like the crescent moon (*vetullhen*).​


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 16, 2011)

Με γειά το καινούργιο κοστούμι της lexilogia.gr!

* Το "Με γειά" έτσι γράφεται;


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2011)

Υπομονή. Διαβάστε το Αnnouncement. Θα αργήσει το κουστούμι. Τώρα είμαστε κυριολεκτικά στα σπάργανα (πάλι!).
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/announcement.php?f=5&a=5


----------



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2011)

Γειά σας 
Δεν ξέρω αν γράφω στην κατάλληλη θέση. Ελλείψει χρόνου και λόγω ηλικίας φοβάμαι ότι δεν πρόκειται να εξοικειωθώ πλήρως με τις δυνατότητες του φόρουμ, γι'αυτό σας παρακαλώ να με διορθώνετε, όποτε το κρίνετε αναγκαίο.
Χρησιμοποιώ το ψευδώνυμο Traveler, γιατί το Δημήτρης δεν άρεσε στον Administrator. 
Συγχαίρω τους ιδρυτές για την ιδέα και φυσικά για την πρωτοβουλία και τον κόπο τους. Επίσης, τους ευχαριστώ, γιατί αποδέχθηκαν την εγγραφή μου. 
Αν και είμαι νομικός και άσχετος από επαγγελματική άποψη με το σκοπό και το κύριο αντικείμενο του φόρουμ, βρίσκω εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα τα θέματα του φόρουμ αλλά και τα σχόλια των μελών. 
Μου αρέσει, επίσης, το μεράκι, το γούστο και το κέφι των μελών.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 15, 2011)

Καλησπέρα, και καλώς όρισες :)
Νομίζω ότι το σύστημά μας δε δέχεται ελληνικά, γι' αυτό δεν γινόταν δεκτό το πρώτο nick σου - θα μας τα επιβεβαιώσουν και οι αδμινιστράτορες ωστόσο. 

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και ελπίζουμε να νιώθεις σαν στο σπίτι σου :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 15, 2011)

Καλώς ήρθες και από μένα, Traveler! Καλές λεξιλογικές αναζητήσεις! :)


----------



## Traveler (Apr 16, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποδοχή και τις απαντήσεις.
Εδώ γύρω θα περιφέρομαι, όποτε μπορώ, γιατί βλέπω ότι είστε πολύ καλοί ως καλλιτέχνες γλωσσών και γνώσης.:)
Δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος με τα λεξικά της ελληνικής που κυκλοφορούν, διαβάζω δε ότι πολλά μέλη έχουν επιφυλάξεις, κατά κύριο λόγο για την πληρότητά τους. Υπάρχει κάποια συζήτηση στο φόρουμ για το θέμα αυτό π.χ. αξιολόγηση? Αν όχι, μπορείτε να μου πείτε ποιο λεξικό θεωρείτε εσείς καλύτερο?


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Traveler said:


> Υπάρχει κάποια συζήτηση στο φόρουμ για το θέμα αυτό π.χ. αξιολόγηση; Αν όχι, μπορείτε να μου πείτε ποιο λεξικό θεωρείτε εσείς καλύτερο;



Καλωσόρισες! Τώρα ναι, υπάρχει εδώ: 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ό-θεωρείτε-εσείς-καλύτερο&p=103752#post103752


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Καλωσήρθες, Δημήτρη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2011)

Καλωσόρισες και από εμένα! :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2011)

Καλωσόρισες, Traveler, και καλά ταξίδια. :)

Universal Traveler - Air


----------



## Traveler (Apr 21, 2011)

:)Υπέροχο το βιντεάκι.


----------



## kari (Jun 15, 2011)

Πολλές καλησπέρες! Οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως αν και παρακολουθώ εδώ και καιρό το φόρουμ (είμαι δυστυχώς ακόμη στις αρχές), παρόλα αυτά, μου φαίνεται περίεργο πως αισθάνομαι οικεία ήδη χωρίς να έχω καν συστηθεί (φτου μου!).
Οπότε και επισήμως, καλώς σας βρήκα! Θεωρώ πολύ όμορφη αυτή την επικοινωνία που έχουν τα μέλη, τη συλλογική προσπάθεια και τις κοινές ανησυχίες/ αναζητήσεις και θα προσπαθήσω στο μέλλον να γίνω και εγώ ένα πιο ενεργό μέλος.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2011)

Καλησπέρα, και καλώς όρισες :)

Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας να σε καλωσορίσω, να σου πω να μην ανησυχείς, δε θα είσαι για πολύν καιρό ακόμα στις αρχές, όπως επίσης και ότι χαιρόμαστε πολύ που αισθάνεσαι οικεία, και να προσθέσω ότι έχουμε εδώ ένα κύριο που παραπονιέται ότι δε γράφουμε αρκετά (), οπότε αν έχεις απορίες, σχόλια, παρατηρήσεις, βιντεάκια του αγαπημένου σου τραγουδιστή, κ.τ.λ., σπεύσε να ποστάρεις!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες, Κάρι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες, Κάρι. Μη διστάζεις να ποστάρεις και μη διστάζεις να ρωτάς ό,τι μπορεί να χρειαστείς για να ποστάρεις. :)


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2011)

Γεια σας και από εμένα με λένε Νάσο και βρέθηκα εδώ τυχαία πληκτρολογώντας μια λέξη το "hit bottom" για να μάθω
τι σημαίνει ακριβώς. Βλέπετε ασχολούμαι με τον υποτιτλισμό και αυτήν την περίοδο μεταφράζω μια Κορεάτ. Τηλεοπτική σειρά. Γι'αυτό πιστεύω
αυτή η κοινότητα να φανεί χρήσιμη στην πορεία με διάφορες άγνωστες λέξεις που θα βρεθούν στο διάβα μου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2011)

Γεια σου, Νάσο. Καλωσήρθες! Θα σε φωνάζουμε Raiden, μια κι εδώ χρησιμοποιούμε τα χρηστώνυμα. Κάθε βοήθεια, μετά χαράς — αρκεί να μην είναι κορεάτικα (και θα αποφύγω επιμελώς τα εύκολα λογοπαίγνια).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες, Raiden. Πολύ ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθάμε και να μας βοηθάς. 

Πού θα προβληθεί η κορεάτικη σειρά;


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2011)

Έχω μεταφράσει από αυτή 8 επεισόδια. Φαίνεται πως δεν είναι αρκετά γνωστή στο ευρύ Ελλην. κοινό. Λέγεται "IRIS" απ'το Ιριδα
μπορείτε να την κατεβάσετε αμα θέλετε.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Oct 18, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σας και καλώς σας βρίσκω!:up:
Σπουδάζω στο τμήμα Αγγλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας και θα ήθελα μελλοντικά ν' ασχοληθώ με την τέχνη της μετάφρασης και της διερμηνείας.
Αρκετό καιρό πριν κάνω την εγγραφή μου παρακολούθησα κάποια θέματα στο φόρουμ εδώ και μου άρεσε πολύ ο τρόπος προσέγγισης στα διάφορα γλωσσικά και μεταφραστικά ζητήματα. Είδα επίσης ότι εδώ γράφουν και άτομα τα οποία ασχολούνται ενεργά με το χώρο της μετάφρασης και πιστεύω πως σίγουρα θα μπορούσαν να μου δώσουν μια συμβουλή παραπάνω σε σχέση με μεταφράσεις και μεταφραστικές σπουδές.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες, μετάφραση! :)

Σε ποιο τμήμα Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας σπουδάζεις αν επιτρέπεται;


----------



## Oneiro13 (Oct 18, 2011)

Καλώς σας βρήκα!:)
Σπουδάζω στην Αθήνα, στου Ζωγράφου!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2011)

Πού το ξέρεις ότι είναι _μετάφραση _και όχι _παράλληλη μετατόπιση_;:twit:


----------



## Oneiro13 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Πού το ξέρεις ότι είναι _μετάφραση _και όχι _παράλληλη μετατόπιση_;:twit:



Εμένα πάντως, ο παπάς με βάφτισε Μετάφραση, αλλά επειδή είμαι και του αγγλικού και για να είμαι και in το έκανα Translation!:twit::laugh:


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Κάνε μου τη χάρη, σε παρακαλώ, να δεις και το ταχυδρομείο σου. (Γιά να σε δω αν μπορείς να βρεις πού είναι...)


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Όνειρο Μετάφραση ήταν και πέρασε.

Και για να καταλάβετε τι συνέβη, ζητήσαμε από τον / τη χρήστη Translation να αλλάξει χρηστώνυμο, για να μην έχει κάτι τόσο γενικό που να θυμίζει όλα τα μέλη συβούρβουλα...

Και έγινε Oneiro13.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

...και της λύθηκε και η απορία του γιατί ήταν ελεύθερο τέτοιο χρηστώνυμο :) Καλώς όρισες, Όνειρο, και σε ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση!


----------



## VickyN (Oct 18, 2011)

Α! Να και το νήμα με τα καλωσορίσματα!
Κι αφού το έχουμε πρόχειρο, επιτρέψτε μου να σας (ξανα)παρουσιαστώ.
Λέγομαι Βίκυ, δούλεψα ως μεταφράστρια για 10 χρόνια, απείχα για άλλα 10+, και πρόσφατα επανήλθα. 
Ελπίζω να είναι για τα καλά, γιατί είναι πραγματικά υπέροχη η αίσθηση.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Oct 18, 2011)

Palavra said:


> ...και της λύθηκε και η απορία του γιατί ήταν ελεύθερο τέτοιο χρηστώνυμο :) Καλώς όρισες, Όνειρο, και σε ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση!



Kαλώς σας βρήκα! Και συγγνώμη και πάλι για το λάθος με το χρηστώνυμο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

Να καλωσορίσουμε και την παραπάνω κυρία, εντωμεταξύ :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2011)

Καλώς ορίσατε!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2011)

Earion said:


> Φίλες και φίλοι, γεια σας και καλημέρα σε όλους...


Πάντως πολύ δύσκολα σε ξεχνάει, φίλε μου Earion, όποιος περνάει συχνά απ' το δαχτυλίδι της Κηφισίας:


----------



## axeroudakis (Jan 21, 2012)

Καλησπέρα σας και από μένα, ένα νέο μέλος στο forum. 

Εύχομαι να σας απολαύσω και να με απολαύσετε.

Ανδρέας


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες, Ανδρέα!


----------



## Earion (Jan 24, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως πολύ δύσκολα σε ξεχνάει, φίλε μου Earion, όποιος περνάει συχνά απ' το δαχτυλίδι της Κηφισίας



Ζάζουλα, τώρα το είδα κι ελπίζω να μην είναι αργά να του ζητήσω δικαιώματα!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2012)

Μόνο δικαιώματα; Με τα SOPA/PIPA μπορείς να του κλείσεις και τις ΙΡ!


----------



## AnastasiaG (Feb 18, 2012)

Καλώς σας βρήκα και πάλι! 

Αναστασία


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2012)

Καλώς ήρθες, Αναστασία! :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2012)

Από Χαλκίδα τώρα; Έτσι που πας θα φτάσεις Αθήνα, θα σκαρφαλώσεις τα σκαλάκια της Πλάκας! 

Καλωσήρθες! (Και καλώς ήρθες.)

Ορίστε και μικρό αφιέρωμα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5477-Καλωσορίσματα&p=132995#post132995


----------



## AnastasiaG (Feb 19, 2012)

Καλώς σας βρήκα, Zazula! 

Nickel, ευχαριστώ διπλά (και για τους δύο τύπους=ερμηνείες). 

Όσο πάω και σας πλησιάζω... απειλητικά!


----------



## iliaspetalas (May 5, 2012)

Γεια σας κι από εμένα!


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2012)

Καλώς τον :)


----------



## Palavra (May 5, 2012)

Χοσsh γκελτίν, μπε ;)


----------



## dharvatis (May 5, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες! Μήπως κατά τύχη έμενες παλιότερα Αθήνα και τώρα στας δυτικάς Ευρώπας;


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 30, 2012)

Χαίρετε!

Είμαι ο Γιλγαμές, κατά τα δύο τρίτα θεϊκός, έχω απαράμιλλη ομορφιά, γενναιότητα και σοφία. Είμαι περήφανος σαν νεαρός ταύρος.

Διέσχισα τον ωκεανό κι έφτασα στα πέρατα της ανατολής. Ταξίδεψα μακριά για να βρω τα μυστικά του κόσμου και να ανακαλύψω την ιστορία της εποχής πριν από τον Κατακλυσμό. Έτσι λοιπόν έφτασα εδώ, στη θαυμαστή σας χώρα, τη Λεξιλογία. Να ξαποστάσω και να τραφώ απ' τη γνώση σας. Να δυναμώσω από τη σοφία σας! 
...και να κρυφτώ απ' την Ιστάρ...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες, Γιλγαμές!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2012)

Ως ευ παρέστης, Γίλγαμε!


----------



## agathe (Aug 3, 2012)

Καλημέρα στην παρέα και καλώς σας βρήκα κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου (εντελώς τυχαία, ομολογώ, αλλά...τι τύχη που σας ανακάλυψα!!!)

Χρήσιμα θέματα υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ, διάφορες απορίες έχω, αλλά πριν ρωτήσω, ας στρωθώ στο διάβασμα καλύτερα...
(καλά, θα κάνω και κανα μπάνιο, μη νομίζετε......)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες, Agathe! Καλές αναζητήσεις στη Λεξιλογία :)


----------



## sarant (Aug 3, 2012)

Καλώς ήρθες Agathe στο φόρουμ -μπορείς να κάνεις βουτιές στα παλιά θέματα, κι έτσι να συνδυάσεις μπάνιο και ενημέρωση (εντάξει, κρύο αστείο αλλά με τέτοιον καύσωνα δεν ενοχλεί)


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2012)

Καλημέρα και καλωσήρθες, Agathe. Εγώ προτείνω, στα εδώ μακροβούτια σου, αν βρίσκεις νήμα με κάποια εκκρεμότητα, κάτι αναπάντητο κι ανολοκλήρωτο, χώνε καμιά ερώτηση να αναστηθεί. Ίσως είναι ευκαιρία, με λίγο CPR, να πάρει τ' απάνω του.

ΥΓ: «θα κάνω και κανα μπάνιο». Αν το «κανα» έμεινε επίτηδες άτονο, σε έχω κιόλας στα καλά μου βιβλία*.


* Έλα οι ναζί των αγγλισμών...


----------



## agathe (Aug 3, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα...
Ξέχασα να σας τρατάρω και τα φοντάν που έφερα..., βουαλά λοιπόν!!! Καλή σας όρεξη...:)

@sarant, πειράζει που προτιμώ τις βουτιές στη θάλασσα? (μένω σε νησί, αλλά επίτηδες δεν το είπα απ'την αρχή, μη φάω ban απ'το πρώτο μου μήνυμα...) :cheek:

@nickel, CPR με τέτοια ζέστη?? α πα πα...
Πάντως, πριν ανοίξω κάποιο thread, ούτως ή άλλως θα έψαχνα αν υπήρχε παλαιότερο. Για ν'ανοίγουμε θέματα είμαστε τώρα??

Υ.Γ.: Επίτηδες έμεινε άτονο...


----------



## locus (Oct 5, 2012)

Χαιρετώ,

Χρήσιμο το φόρουμ για μένα που διαβάζω αγγλικά μόνος μου καθώς δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά για φροντιστήρια. Οπότε θα σας "ενοχλώ" κάθε φορά που θα χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια σας. :angel:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες, Locus!


----------



## artcat (Dec 15, 2013)

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
αν και έχω γραφτεί κάμποσο καιρό τώρα κι άλλο τόσο απέχω από το μεταφραστικό επάγγελμα επιστρέφω στην προσπάθεια
και είπα να πω ένα γεια κι ένα συγχαρητήρια για αυτό που έχετε εδώ μέσα :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2013)

Καλώς όρισες! Εύχομαι να είναι ευχάριστη η εμπειρία σου εδώ, και να συμβάλεις όσο μπορείς με τις δικές σου γνώσεις και τις απορίες.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 15, 2013)

Καλώς ήρθες κι από μένα! Καλές λεξιλογικές διαδρομές! :)


----------



## artcat (Dec 15, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ και καλώς σας βρίσκω. Καλό βράδυ!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 16, 2013)

Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα!


----------



## Gizem (Apr 23, 2014)

Καλώς σας βρήκα και εγώ λοιπόν.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 23, 2014)

Καλώς το Μυστήριο :)


----------



## Earion (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to reality, Gizem.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2014)

Καλώς όρισες!


----------



## Gizem (Apr 23, 2014)

Καλώς σας βρήκα και πάλι.
Υπάρχουν πολλά ενδιαφέροντα θέματα εδώ. Θα χαίρομαι να διαβάζω.


----------



## George_Osanto (Apr 27, 2014)

Καλώς να σας γνωρίσω. :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2014)

...
Με το καλό, George_Osanto, κόπιασε. :)


----------



## Gizem (May 1, 2014)

George_Osanto said:


> Καλώς να σας γνωρίσω. :)


Καλώς ήρθες και εσύ. :)


----------



## Earion (May 1, 2014)

Καλώς ήρθες, George

Ωραίο αυτό, κάπως πρέπει να το αξιοποιήσουμε:


----------



## Paradiper_Du (May 3, 2014)

Γεια σας φίλες και φίλοι της Λεξιλογίας.

Είμαι η Παραντίπερ Ντυ, νόθο παιδί της Παραντί (της Βανέσσας φυσικά) και των Χύσκερ Ντυ.

Έχω γεννηθεί πολύ πρόωρα (ή πολύ ύστερα, η μαμά μου δεν έχει ακόμα αποφασίσει ποιο απ’ τα δυο) ίσα ίσα για να βάζω τους γονιούς και τους γνωστούς μου σε μπελάδες ή απλά και μόνο να τους εκνευρίζω. Κι από το πολύ πες πες, με κάναν να πιστεύω ότι αυτό μου δόθηκε σαν έργο στη ζωή.

Για τη Λεξιλογία έχω να πω ότι γενικά μου αρέσει, εκτός από ορισμένες φορές ή ορισμένα άτομα που οι εκδηλώσεις τους με κάνουν μπαρούτι. Ανθρώπινο και αναπόφευκτο, δε συμφωνείτε; Είπα να κάνω φανερή την παρουσία μου σήμερα, για να μπούμε κι οι δυο, εσείς κι εγώ, σε δοκιμασία. Αγάπης, καλέ, όχι ισχύος.

Θα τα λέμε κάπου κάπου. Μη με ξεχάσετε.


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2014)

Καλώς όρισες, Παραντίπερ!


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2014)

Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα :)


----------



## FotisKart (Mar 9, 2015)

Χαιρετώ και γώ με την σειρά μου, ονομάζομαι Φώτης και είμαι ένθερμος οπαδός των ξένων γλωσσών. Μου αρέσει πολύ η σελίδα σας και την βρίσκω χρήσιμη και ουσιαστική. Καλώς σας βρήκα:)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2015)

Καλώς όρισες, FotisKart!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2015)

Καλώς όρισες!


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2015)

Γεια σου FotisKart. Καλώς όρισες.


----------



## TheGreatUniter (Sep 23, 2015)

Γεια σας. Μόλις εγγράφηκα στο φόρουμ πριν από λίγα λεπτά. Ανυπομονώ να συντελέσω στο φόρουμ όσο είναι πρακτικά δυνατόν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Μπήκες λίγο φουριόζος στο φόρουμ, φίλτατε, χωρίς να προσπαθήσεις πρώτα να μπεις στο κλίμα του, στις αισθητικές του και στις ευαισθησίες του. Για παράδειγμα, έχουμε περίεργες, σχεδόν γεροντοκορίστικες, ευαισθησίες σε σχέση με τα γλωσσικά θέματα. Αυτός είναι και ο κύριος λόγος ύπαρξης του φόρουμ, οπότε καλείσαι να έρθεις και να συνεισφέρεις στα γλωσσικά ή μεταφραστικά θέματα με τις γνώσεις σου ή με τις απορίες σου. Να χτίσεις πρώτα απ' όλα κάποιο κεφάλαιο σ' αυτόν τον τομέα, πριν αρχίσεις να καταθέτεις απόλυτες ή και επιθετικές απόψεις σε άλλους. Και να είσαι έτοιμος να αντιμετωπίσεις τη συνήθεια που έχουμε να μη θέλουμε να κυκλοφορούν εδώ μέσα, ελεύθεροι και ασχολίαστοι, διάφοροι σολοικισμοί και βαρβαρισμοί — δηλαδή, να μην παρεξηγείσαι αν πετάγεται κάθε τόσο κάποιος και σου τη λέει για διάφορα όπως «από οτι ξέρω», «λόγω πλήρης άγνοιας», «πολύ δουλειά», «την παντελώς έλλειψη». Έχουμε κάθε καλή διάθεση να τα συζητήσουμε αυτά, αλλά θα πρέπει να έχεις κι εσύ την ίδια καλή διάθεση — πριν αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε τις μουσικές ή πολιτικές σου προτιμήσεις.


----------



## TheGreatUniter (Sep 23, 2015)

Χμμμ...θα απαντήσω αργότερα με μεράκι σε αυτό.


----------



## israfel (Nov 19, 2016)

Με χρονοκαθυστέρηση λοιπόν, γεια σας κι από μένα... αν και μου κάνετε παρέα χρόνια τώρα. Προσπαθώ να σας παρακολουθώ και σίγουρα έχω περισσότερα να μάθω παρά να συνεισφέρω. Όμως προσπαθώ!


----------



## Earion (Nov 20, 2016)

Καλώς ήρθες. Να κι ένα καλωσόρισμα:

Yes, Heaven is thine; but this 
Is a world of sweets and sours; 
Our flowers are merely—flowers, 
And the shadow of thy perfect bliss 
Is the sunshine of ours.​


----------



## Earion (Feb 5, 2017)

Μια χειρονομία που έκανα στα πρώτα εν Λεξιλογία γενέθλιά μου λέω να την επαναλάβω, μια κατά διαβολική σύμπτωση είναι πάλι 5 Φεβρουαρίου και πάλι βρίσκω στο Διαδίκτυο ένα κείμενο για λέξεις και νοήματα αναπάντεχα και για τα «μη μεταφράσιμα» του παγκόσμιου ανθρώπινου λεξιλογίου.
Χρειάζεται, πιστεύω, να επινοηθεί μια λέξη που να περικλείει το εξής νόημα: το να έχεις την επίγνωση ότι πολύς καιρός έχει περάσει κι έχουν αλλάξει τόσα και τόσα όχι μόνο στη Λεξιλογία, αλλά και στον κόσμο γύρω σου, κι όμως να επιστρέφεις αναζητώντας το σύνολο των παλιών εκείνων συναισθημάτων που περιγράφεις.

_BBC.com/Future_
January 26th, 2017

*The ‘untranslatable’ emotions you never knew you had*
by David Robson
​ 
Have you ever felt a little *mbuki-mvuki *—the irresistible urge to “shuck off your clothes as you dance”? Perhaps a little *kilig —*the jittery fluttering feeling as you talk to someone you fancy? How about *uitwaaien* —which encapsulates the revitalising effects of taking a walk in the wind?

These words —taken from Bantu, Tagalog, and Dutch— have no direct English equivalent, but they represent very precise emotional experiences that are neglected in our language. And if Tim Lomas at the University of East London has his way, they might soon become much more familiar.

Lomas’s Positive Lexicography Project aims to capture the many flavours of good feelings (some of which are distinctly bittersweet) found across the world, in the hope that we might start to incorporate them all into our daily lives. We have already borrowed many emotion words from other languages, after all – think “frisson”, from French, or “schadenfreude”, from German —but there are many more that have not yet wormed their way into our vocabulary. Lomas has found hundreds of these "untranslatable" experiences so far —and he’s only just begun.

Learning these words, he hopes, will offer us all a richer and more nuanced understanding of ourselves. “They offer a very different way of seeing the world.”

Lomas says he was first inspired after hearing a talk on the Finnish concept of *sisu*, which is a sort of “extraordinary determination in the face of adversity”. According to Finnish speakers, the English ideas of “grit”, “perseverance” or “resilience” do not come close to describing the inner strength encapsulated in their native term. It was "untranslatable" in the sense that there was no direct or easy equivalent encoded within the English vocabulary that could capture that deep resonance.

Intrigued, he began to hunt for further examples, scouring the academic literature and asking every foreign acquaintance for their own suggestions. The first results of this project were published in the Journal of Positive Psychology last year. 

Many of the terms referred to highly specific positive feelings, which often depend on very particular circumstances:



*Desbundar* (Portuguese) — to shed one’s inhibitions in having fun 
*Tarab* (Arabic) — a musically induced state of ecstasy or enchantment 
*Shinrin-yoku* (Japanese) — the relaxation gained from bathing in the forest, figuratively or literally 
*Gigil* (Tagalog) — the irresistible urge to pinch or squeeze someone because they are loved or cherished 
*Yuan bei* (Chinese) — a sense of complete and perfect accomplishment 
*Iktsuarpok *(Inuit) — the anticipation one feels when waiting for someone, whereby one keeps going outside to check if they have arrived 
 
But others represented more complex and bittersweet experiences, which could be crucial to our growth and overall flourishing. 



*Natsukashii* (Japanese) — a nostalgic longing for the past, with happiness for the fond memory, yet sadness that it is no longer 
*Wabi-sabi *(Japanese) — a “dark, desolate sublimity” centred on transience and imperfection in beauty 
*Saudade* (Portuguese) — a melancholic longing or nostalgia for a person, place or thing that is far away either spatially or in time — a vague, dreaming wistfulness for phenomena that may not even exist 
*Sehnsucht *(German) — “life-longings”, an intense desire for alternative states and realisations of life, even if they are unattainable 
 
In addition to these emotions, Lomas’s lexicography also charted the personal characteristics and behaviours that might determine our long-term well-being and the ways we interact with other people.



*Dadirri *(Australian aboriginal) term — a deep, spiritual act of reflective and respectful listening 
*Pihentagyú* (Hungarian) — literally meaning “with a relaxed brain”, it describes quick-witted people who can come up with sophisticated jokes or solutions 
*Desenrascanço* (Portuguese) — to artfully disentangle oneself from a troublesome situation 
*Sukha* (Sanskrit) — genuine lasting happiness independent of circumstances 
*Orenda* (Huron) — the power of the human will to change the world in the face of powerful forces such as fate 
 
You can view many more examples on his website, where there is also the opportunity to submit your own. Lomas readily admits that many of the descriptions he has offered so far are only an approximation of the term's true meaning. "The whole project is a work in progress, and I’m continually aiming to refine the definitions of the words in the list," he says. "I definitely welcome people’s feedback and suggestions in that regard."

In the future, Lomas hopes that other psychologists may begin to explore the causes and consequences of these experiences – to extend our understanding of emotion beyond the English concepts that have dominated research so far.

But studying these terms will not just be of scientific interest; Lomas suspects that familiarising ourselves with the words might actually change the way we feel ourselves, by drawing our attention to fleeting sensations we had long ignored.

Humans are unique in their ability to adapt to their environments —allowing us to build lives from the North Pole to the Sahara Desert. This article is the second part of The Human Planet, a new series in which BBC Future uses cutting-edge science to explore our extraordinary diversity. To read more, see the first article in the series: “How East and West think in fundamentally different ways”.

“In our stream of consciousness —that wash of different sensations feelings and emotions— there’s so much to process that a lot passes us by,” Lomas says. “The feelings we have learned to recognise and label are the ones we notice —but there’s a lot more that we may not be aware of. And so I think if we are given these new words, they can help us articulate whole areas of experience we’ve only dimly noticed.”

As evidence, Lomas points to the work of Lisa Feldman Barrett at Northeastern University, who has shown that our abilities to identify and label our emotions can have far-reaching effects.

Her research was inspired by the observation that certain people use different emotion words interchangeably, while others are highly precise in their descriptions. “Some people use words like anxious, afraid, angry, disgusted to refer to a general affective state of feeling bad,” she explains. “For them, they are synonyms, whereas for other people they are distinctive feelings with distinctive actions associated with them.”

This is called “emotion granularity” and she usually measures this by asking the participants to rate their feelings on each day over the period of a few weeks, before she calculates the variation and nuances within their reports: whether the same old terms always coincide, for instance.

Importantly, she has found that this then determines how well we cope with life. If you are better able to pin down whether you are feeling _despair_ or _anxiety_, for instance, you might be better able to decide how to remedy those feelings: whether to talk to a friend, or watch a funny film. Or being able to identify your _hope_ in the face of disappointment might help you to look for new solutions to your problem.

In this way, emotion vocabulary is a bit like a directory, allowing you to call up a greater number of strategies to cope with life. Sure enough, people who score highly on emotion granularity are better able to recover more quickly from stress and are less likely to drink alcohol as a way of recovering from bad news. It can even improve your academic success. Marc Brackett at Yale University has found that teaching 10 and 11-year-old children a richer emotional vocabulary improved their end-of-year grades, and promoted better behaviour in the classroom. “The more granular our experience of emotion is, the more capable we are to make sense of our inner lives,” he says.

Both Brackett and Barrett agree that Lomas’s “positive lexicography” could be a good prompt to start identifying the subtler contours of our emotional landscape. “I think it is useful – you can think of the words and the concepts they are associated with as tools for living,” says Barrett. They might even inspire us to try new experiences, or appreciate old ones in a new light.

It’s a direction of research that Lomas would like to explore in the future. In the meantime, Lomas is still continuing to build his lexicography —which has grown to nearly a thousand terms. Of all the words he has found so far, Lomas says that he most often finds himself pondering Japanese concepts such as *wabi-sabi (*that “dark, desolate sublimity” involving transience and imperfection). “It speaks to this idea of finding beauty in phenomena that are aged and imperfect,” he says. “If we saw the world through those eyes, it could be a different way of engaging in life.”

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170126-the-untranslatable-emotions-you-never-knew-you-had


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2017)

Earion said:


> ...
> Χρειάζεται, πιστεύω, να επινοηθεί μια λέξη που να περικλείει το εξής νόημα: το να έχεις την επίγνωση ότι πολύς καιρός έχει περάσει κι έχουν αλλάξει τόσα και τόσα όχι μόνο στη Λεξιλογία, αλλά και στον κόσμο γύρω σου, κι όμως να επιστρέφεις αναζητώντας το σύνολο των παλιών εκείνων συναισθημάτων που περιγράφεις. ...



Εμένα πάντως η νοσταλγία μού φτάνει γι' αυτό που περιγράφεις:

ψυχική κατάσταση που τη χαρακτηρίζει η μελαγχολία που προκαλείται από την έντονη επιθυμία να επιστρέψουμε στην πατρίδα ή σε έναν αγαπημένο τόπο ή να ξαναζήσουμε κάποιες ευχάριστες καταστάσεις του παρελθόντος: _H νοσταλγία του ξενιτεμένου για τον τόπο του. Θυμάμαι πάντα με νοσταλγία τα χρόνια της νιότης μου.
_
κι αν χρειάζεται εξειδίκευση, μου αρκεί και κάποιος κατάλληλος προσδιορισμός, π.χ. _νοσταλγία για τη Λεξιλογία όπως την πρωτογνώρισα._ Επειδή η μονολεκτικότητα δεν είναι πανάκεια, ενώ η αναζήτησή της συχνά είναι ματαιότητα. 



Earion said:


> *Natsukashii* (Japanese) —a nostalgic longing for the past, with happiness for the fond memory, yet sadness that it is no longer



Déjà vu:

*Οι λέξεις που δεν μεταφράζονται σε άλλες γλώσσες*



daeman said:


> _*Hiraeth*_, pronounced [hɨraɪ̯θ], is a Welsh word that literally translates into English as 'longing', though in Welsh the concept of yearning for a place removed in space or time is far more powerful and evocative than in English. The University of Wales, Lampeter attempts to define it as homesickness tinged with grief or sadness over the lost or departed. It is a mix of longing, yearning, nostalgia, wistfulness, or an earnest desire for the Wales of the past.
> 
> _Hiraeth _bears considerable similarities with the Portuguese concept of _saudade _(a key theme in Fado music), Brazilian Portuguese "banzo" (more related to homesickness), Galician _morriña_, Romanian _dor_.
> 
> ...





Hellegennes said:


> Η διαφορά από την νοσταλγία ποια είναι; Δεν έχω καταλάβει.





SBE said:


> Καμία, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Νομίζω ότι η διαφορά έγκειται στη χρήση. Οι Ουαλλοί κλπ πιθανόν να χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη σε μερικές καταστάσεις που δεν θα την χρησιμοποιούσε ο αγγλόφωνος. Κι αμέσως επηρεασμένοι από τη δική τους χρήση σου λένε δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο. Ομοίως κι οι Πορτογάλο με το saudade. Ομοίως κι οι Έλληνες με το φιλότιμο.
> Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι ο εγκέφαλος του homo sapiens της Ουαλλίας, της Πορτογαλίας, της Ελλάδας κλπ διαφέρει από τους άλλους.





Earion said:


> Θα ήταν ανακρίβεια να πούμε ότι διαφέρει. Ότι όμως διεγείρονται άλλα κέντρα στον εγκέφαλο, διαφορετικοί νευρώνες, άλλες συνάψεις ανάλογα με το τι προσλαμβάνουσες εικόνες έχει ο καθένας, αυτό είναι ακριβέστερο.





daeman said:


> ...
> A Minha Canção é Saudade - Amália Rodrigues
> 
> 
> ...






Earion said:


> *Saudade* (Portuguese) —a melancholic longing or nostalgia for a person, place or thing that is far away either spatially or in time – a vague, dreaming wistfulness for phenomena that may not even exist
> 
> *Sehnsucht *(German) —“life-longings”, an intense desire for alternative states and realisations of life, even if they are unattainable



Déjà revu: Nostalgia - The Buzzcocks






I look, I only see what I don't know
All that was strong, invincible, is slain
Takes more than sunshine to make everything fine
And I feel like I'm trapped in the middle of time
With this constant feeling of nostalgia for an age yet to come

Aah, nostalgia for an age yet to come

"It's déjà vu all over again. You can observe a lot by watching."


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2017)

Earion said:


> *Tarab* (Arabic) – a musically induced state of ecstasy or enchantment



Tarab (*Ekstasis*) - Nicky Skopelitis (+ Bill Laswell & Jah Wobble)






Nicky Skopelitis – electric guitar, twelve-string guitar, production / Simon Shaheen – violin / Foday Musa Suso – harp /
Jah Wobble – bass guitar / Zakir Hussain – tabla / Ziggy Modeliste – drums / Bill Laswell – production


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2017)

> *sisu*, which is a sort of “extraordinary determination in the face of adversity”. According to Finnish speakers, the English ideas of “grit”, “perseverance” or “resilience” do not come close to describing the inner strength encapsulated in their native term.


Αυτό θα έλεγα ότι είναι γιατί έχουν συνηθίσει να χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, διαφορετικό από τη χρήση των συνώνυμών της. 

Το βασικό ερώτημα για κάθε ερευνητή είναι βέβαια: το φιλότιμο το έχει στη λίστα του; 
Και μια που σήμερα έχω διάθεση για ψυχαγωγία (κέφι το λέμε αυτό; Μεταφράζεται; )

*Desbundar* (Portuguese) – to shed one’s inhibitions in having fun ελληνιστί ξεσαλώνω

*Tarab* (Arabic) – a musically induced state of ecstasy or enchantment αυτό θέλει περισσότερη εξήγηση για να το καταλάβω. 

*Shinrin-yoku* (Japanese) – the relaxation gained from bathing in the forest, figuratively or literally εδώ νομίζω ότι οι Γιαπωνέζοι μας δουλευουν. Διαφέρει δηλαδή από τη χαλάρωση του μπάνιου στον κήπο με τις ανθισμένες κερασιές ή στον καταρράκτη ή στη θαλάσσια σπηλιά; Εγώ δεν έχω δει καμία διαφορά τόσες φορές :twit:

*Gigil* (Tagalog) – the irresistible urge to pinch or squeeze someone because they are loved or cherished πφ, γούτσου

*Yuan bei* (Chinese) – a sense of complete and perfect accomplishment θέλω περισσότερη εξήγηση, γιατί αυτό σαν ικανοποίηση μου μοιάζει. 

*Iktsuarpok *(Inuit) – the anticipation one feels when waiting for someone, whereby one keeps going outside to check if they have arrived διαφέρει αυτό από την ανυπομονησία;

*Natsukashii* (Japanese) —a nostalgic longing for the past, with happiness for the fond memory, yet sadness that it is no longer νοσταλγία

*Wabi-sabi *(Japanese) —a “dark, desolate sublimity” centred on transience and imperfection in beauty δεν καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή ο γιαπωνέζος βλέπει ένα ωραίο λουλούδι και μελαγχολεί γιατί το λουλούδι θα μαραθεί. Εμ, γι'αυτό κάνουν χαρακίρι. :blink:

*Saudade* (Portuguese) —a melancholic longing or nostalgia for a person, place or thing that is far away either spatially or in time – a vague, dreaming wistfulness for phenomena that may not even exist νοσταλγία, κι άσε τους Πορτογάλους να επιμένουν ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο. 

*Sehnsucht *(German) —“life-longings”, an intense desire for alternative states and realisations of life, even if they are unattainable 
δεν καταλαβαίνω τί εννοεί ο ποιητής. 

*Dadirri *(Australian aboriginal) term —a deep, spiritual act of reflective and respectful listening αυτό είμαι σίγουρη ότι έχουμε αντίστοιχο, με τόσους φιλόσοφούς αρχάιους δε γίνεται, θα έχουμε. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να την σκεφτώ τώρα. 

*Pihentagyú* (Hungarian) —literally meaning “with a relaxed brain”, it describes quick-witted people who can come up with sophisticated jokes or solutions ομοίως. 

*Desenrascanço* (Portuguese) —to artfully disentangle oneself from a troublesome situation στρίβειν (δια του αρραβώνος).

*Sukha* (Sanskrit) —genuine lasting happiness independent of circumstances θα απαντήσω με άλλη σανσκριτική λέξη: νιρβάνα

*Orenda* (Huron) —the power of the human will to change the world in the face of powerful forces such as fate αυτό σαν τίτλος ταινίας μοιάζει.

Καταλήγω ότι μάλλον με την Ιαπωνία έχουμε πολλές διαφορές.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2017)

SBE said:


> *Tarab* (Arabic) – a musically induced state of ecstasy or enchantment αυτό θέλει περισσότερη εξήγηση για να το καταλάβω.



Άκου το κομμάτι παραπάνω, κι αν δεν σε φτιάχνει αυτό, σκέψου τη μουσική έκσταση. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που ο Σκοπελίτης συμπεριέλαβε κομμάτι με τίτλο Tarab στον δίσκο Ekstasis. Για πιο εξτρίμ κατάσταση, π.χ. τους στροβιλιζόμενους δερβίσηδες.



SBE said:


> *Sehnsucht *(German) —“life-longings”, an intense desire for alternative states and realisations of life, even if they are unattainable
> δεν καταλαβαίνω τί εννοεί ο ποιητής.



Τι εννοεί; _Μακάρι _εννοεί. _Ε ρε και να 'χαμε, λέει..._ Να 'χαμε να λέγαμε.



SBE said:


> *Sukha* (Sanskrit) —genuine lasting happiness independent of circumstances θα απαντήσω με άλλη σανσκριτική λέξη: νιρβάνα



Κι εγώ με μια ελληνική: μακαριότητα. A-humming "om mani padme hum" ahum, ahum.


----------



## Wordmaniac (Jun 27, 2017)

Χαίρεται, χαίρεται. Καλώς σας βρήκα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2017)

Καλώς τον. Ποιος χαίρεται;


----------



## Wordmaniac (Jun 28, 2017)

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλά εγώ μια χαρά την έχω. Στην παλιά μου δουλειά, μου το έλεγαν συνέχεια αντί για καλημέρα ή καλησπέρα και μου έχει κολλήσει και το λέω κι εγώ. :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2017)

Μόνο που όταν χαιρετάς κάποιον, γράφεις: χαίρετε. 
Προστακτική του ενεστώτα του ρήματος χαίρομαι. Μας λες δηλαδή να χαιρόμαστε. 
Χαίρεται είναι το τρίτο πρόσωπο του ενεστώτα του ρήματος χαίρομαι. Αυτός/ αυτή/ αυτό χαίρεται.


----------



## Earion (Jun 29, 2017)

Χαίρε, Wordmaniac, και καλωσήρθες.


----------



## aksas17 (Mar 13, 2021)

Πολύ καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα!

Καινούργιος στα λημέρια της μετάφρασης (είμαι φοιτητής εξ αποστάσεως στο Πρόγραμμα Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών της metaφρασης)!
Έχω σπουδάσει και εργάζομαι ως μικροβιολόγος και θα ήθελα πολύ να ασχοληθώ με την μετάφραση ιατρικών και επιστημονικών κειμένων.
Μέχρι τότε...χαίρομαι που θα σας γνωρίσω όλους και που γίνομαι μέλος αυτής της κοινότητας!

Cheers


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2021)

Καλωσόρισες! Έχει εδώ μέσα μπόλικο υλικό για μελέτη, που βρίσκεις από τον κατάλογο του κάθε φόρουμ ή με αναζήτηση (πάνω δεξιά). Και, αν δεν βρίσκεις κάτι, μπορείς να ρωτάς χωρίς κανέναν δισταγμό (ανοίγοντας νήμα στο κατάλληλο φόρουμ): στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, θα κολλήσουμε την ερώτησή σου στο σωστό νήμα. Οι απορίες σου επιτρέπεται να έχουν σχέση με τις ασκήσεις σου, αρκεί να μην περιμένεις μασημένη τροφή. Και φρόντισε να βλέπεις και τις ερωτήσεις των άλλων που ανεβαίνουν: προβλέπεται αύξηση σε απορίες μικροβιολογικού περιεχομένου.  

Καλή επιτυχία στις νέες σπουδές σου.


----------



## aksas17 (Mar 13, 2021)

nickel said:


> Καλωσόρισες! Έχει εδώ μέσα μπόλικο υλικό για μελέτη, που βρίσκεις από τον κατάλογο του κάθε φόρουμ ή με αναζήτηση (πάνω δεξιά). Και, αν δεν βρίσκεις κάτι, μπορείς να ρωτάς χωρίς κανέναν δισταγμό (ανοίγοντας νήμα στο κατάλληλο φόρουμ): στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, θα κολλήσουμε την ερώτησή σου στο σωστό νήμα. Οι απορίες σου επιτρέπεται να έχουν σχέση με τις ασκήσεις σου, αρκεί να μην περιμένεις μασημένη τροφή. Και φρόντισε να βλέπεις και τις ερωτήσεις των άλλων που ανεβαίνουν: προβλέπεται αύξηση σε απορίες μικροβιολογικού περιεχομένου.
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία στις νέες σπουδές σου.


"Και φρόντισε να βλέπεις και τις ερωτήσεις των άλλων που ανεβαίνουν"
Πώς θα βρίσκω τις εν λόγω ερωτήσεις; συγγνώμη αλλά στην κυριολεξία είναι η πρώτη μου φορά σε forum. υπάρχει κάποια ενότητα στην οποία θα ανεβαίνουν όλες οι νέες ερωτήσεις; Εννοείται πως θα χαρώ πολύ να βοηθάω


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2021)

Πατώντας στο New posts στην πάνω φάσα βλέπεις καινούριες αναρτήσεις που δεν έχεις διαβάσει. Μπορείς να φροντίσεις να έρχονται ειδοποιήσεις και στο ταχυδρομείο σου, αλλά δεν είμαι έτοιμος να σου πω τον πιο γρήγορο τρόπο να το κάνεις αυτό.


----------



## aksas17 (Mar 13, 2021)

nickel said:


> Πατώντας στο New posts στην πάνω φάσα βλέπεις καινούριες αναρτήσεις που δεν έχεις διαβάσει. Μπορείς να φροντίσεις να έρχονται ειδοποιήσεις και στο ταχυδρομείο σου, αλλά δεν είμαι έτοιμος να σου πω τον πιο γρήγορο τρόπο να το κάνεις αυτό.


Τέλεια! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2021)

Καλώς όρισες :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2021)

Καλωσήρθες κι από μένα!


----------



## Xanthangelos (Mar 18, 2021)

Γεια σας και καλώς σας βρίσκω!
Πρώτη φορά εδώ, αλλά 1-2 πρόσωπα μου είναι γνωστά, το ένα από πολύ παλιά, αν και ο ίδιος μάλλον δύσκολο να με θυμάται.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2021)

Καλωσήρθες, Άγγελε! Βασανίζεις τη μνήμη μου. Με το πρόσωπό σου, όχι με το όνομά σου. Αλλά το παθαίνω συχνά, πρόσωπα να μου φαίνονται γνωστά, και μπορεί να κάνω λάθος. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, χαρά μας που είσαι εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2021)

Εγώ καλωσόρισα αλλού, αλλά ας καλωσορίσω ξανά και εδώ :)


----------



## Xanthangelos (Mar 18, 2021)

nickel said:


> Καλωσήρθες, Άγγελε! Βασανίζεις τη μνήμη μου. Με το πρόσωπό σου, όχι με το όνομά σου. Αλλά το παθαίνω συχνά, πρόσωπα να μου φαίνονται γνωστά, και μπορεί να κάνω λάθος. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, χαρά μας που είσαι εδώ.


Κατ' αρχάς, ευχαριστώ και τους δυο σας, nickel και Palavra, για το θερμό καλωσόρισμα.

Nickel, όντως εσύ είσαι το πρόσωπο που μου είναι γνωστό από παλιά, από ένα άλλο forum σχετικό με τις μεταφράσεις. Εκεί βέβαια εμφανιζόμουν με το πραγματικό μου όνομα, Άγγελος Παπαδημητρίου (το τωρινό μου username είναι συνδυασμός της πόλης που κατοικώ (Ξάνθη) και του μικρού μου ονόματος). Δεν ξέρω αν τώρα με θυμήθηκες κάπως, αλλά, αν υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να με θυμηθείς, αυτό θα γίνει ίσως με τις εξής τρεις λέξεις: πάστωρ, μάστωρ, κάστωρ. Είχαμε κάνει μια συζήτηση τότε γι' αυτές τις λέξεις, η οποία μου είχε δώσει το έναυσμα να γράψω κάτι έμμετρο, κάπως σε στυλ Μποστ, που είχε σχολιαστεί και από εσένα μεταξύ άλλων. Ελπίζω τώρα κάτι να θυμήθηκες.

Το άλλο άτομο που μου είναι επίσης γνωστό, αν και λιγότερο, είναι ο sarant, το blog του οποίου παρακολουθώ, χωρίς ωστόσο να συμμετέχω ουσιαστικά.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, χαίρομαι που είμαι εδώ και ελπίζω να τα λέμε πού και πού. Να είστε καλά.


----------



## Earion (Mar 19, 2021)

Καλωσήλθες κι από εμένα Ξανθάγγελε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2021)

Xanthangelos said:


> Nickel, όντως εσύ είσαι το πρόσωπο που μου είναι γνωστό από παλιά, από ένα άλλο forum σχετικό με τις μεταφράσεις.


Να υποθέσω ότι είσαι και ο Αγγελος που γράφει κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες σημειώσεις και σ' ένα άλλο φόρουμ που αρχίζει από w;


----------



## Xanthangelos (Mar 19, 2021)

nickel said:


> Να υποθέσω ότι είσαι και ο Άγγελος που γράφει κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες σημειώσεις και σ' ένα άλλο φόρουμ που αρχίζει από w;


Μπα, δεν θυμάμαι συμμετοχή μου σε φόρουμ με τέτοιο αρχικό, εκτός αν έχουν αρχίσει να δημιουργούνται κενά στη μνήμη μου, κάτι που τα κεράκια που κάνω εικόνα να καίνε πάνω στην τούρτα των επόμενων γενεθλίων μου δεν μου επιτρέπουν να αποκλείσω. :)


----------

